# Knit Hat Pattern - Hat in Cherries Stitch for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Do you like cherries? I LOVE them and miss them so much at the moment that have created a cute cherries stitch for my new hat. 
The pattern is on sale in my Ravelry shop till April 5 : $1.99 (regular price - $2.99).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-in-cherries-stitch-for-a-lady


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Just ordered. Would love to wear this beautiful hat with my favorite fruit but cherry season starts in June in my neck of the woods. :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh girlfriend, I have the perfect yarn for this hat! Lovely pattern! And on sale,YOOHOO! 

And yyyyyyeeeessssss, love cherries

Thank you for your awesome creation!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

It is so cute! 
Thank you, I have just ordered my copy.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, my friends, you are so kind! I hope you will enjoy the pattern as much as I did!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you,I just order my copy...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Perfect color for that design!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> Thank you,I just order my copy...


Thank you so much, Jeanie, happy knitting!  :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Those are the cutest little cherries... (I edited to add your price.)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is lovely!xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it!!!! ;0)


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

love the pattern stitch!


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Love it. What knitting skills or level would you place it at?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, YUM!...Cherries AND this lovely hat!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Knitingkitty, is this what for adults? And can you post link or pattern for your avatar hat? I make hats for chemo patients and would love to add these designs.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Athena61 said:


> Love it. What knitting skills or level would you place it at?


Thank you so much! I would place it at beginner-intermediate, as it's really simple to make. The pattern is written for circular needles, though.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> Knitingkitty, is this what for adults? And can you post link or pattern for your avatar hat? I make hats for chemo patients and would love to add these designs.


Woodsywife, it is for adults, but can be made in a smaller size by using smaller needles and, if desired, slightly thinner yarn. 
As for the hat in my avatar, its available in two sizes, and you can find the patterns here :

size baby/toddler:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rolled-brim-hat-with-a-flower

size adult:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rolled-brim-hat-in-size-adult

Here are two free patterns that you might like for chemo hats:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-small-bobbles-in-size-adult

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/red-sparkle-ladys-hat-in-pique-rib

I have also posted a number of free patterns here on KP, you would just need to look up my previous posts for free patterns (in user-submitted section). ☺


----------



## Athena61 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for your quick response. I've purchased it and am casting on as we speak. Between Google, on-line and IRL friends and some luck I'm pretty confident I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Athena61 said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I've purchased it and am casting on as we speak. Between Google, on-line and IRL friends and some luck I'm pretty confident I'll be able to make it.


Great! Thank you so much for supporting me and happy knitting!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

OH NO!! I'm buying another one of your hat patterns! I,m addicted!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

RuthieB said:


> OH NO!! I'm buying another one of your hat patterns! I,m addicted!!!


Thank you so much, RuthieB! Enjoy it! :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful hat!!!!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Knittingkitty, Thanks so much. I am buying the pattern for both (cherries & avatar pic). Will start one of them tonight.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> Knittingkitty, Thanks so much. I am buying the pattern for both (cherries & avatar pic). Will start one of them tonight.


Thank you so much, Woodsywife! I hope you will enjoy both of them.


----------



## littletreasures (Apr 7, 2014)

That is so pretty. I am a beginning knitter so I had better start now on my next Christmas gifts.


----------

